
What I Learned from Quitting Coffee After 15 Years of Daily Consumption - eplanit
https://medium.com/better-humans/coffee-time-out-34eafb198c73
======
ksaj
> I may just have been lucky or it might have helped that I still drink tea
> with caffeine

He was surprised that you don't get caffeine cravings if you continue to take
in caffeine.

> Maybe I expected it to be much more difficult based on my own experience
> with giving up smoking about nine years ago.

Maybe its because he didn't take up smokeless nicotine products, like snuff or
chewing tobacco!

The author talks of feeling like an addict for drinking coffee, but now that
he gets caffeine from tea, he can truly conquer the world.

That's not unlike a wino taking up beer for a couple weeks... eventually it
sinks in that all that changed is the flavour.

From me, this article hears the sound of no hands clapping.

------
QuickToBan
It is seriously irrational to quit coffee since it is associated with a
significant reduction in mortality. This has been valifated by multiple meta-
analyses. Of course you don't want to drink so much that it harms your sleep.

~~~
ksaj
He also considers drinking less milk to be a plus, even though, by his own
words, he's still taking in the same amount of milk. His math doesn't check
out, unless "splash" and "little splash" consist of radically different
volumes.

> ...huge mugs of coffee with a splash of milk.

> I still have milk in my breakfast muesli and a little splash in my teas, but
> that’s it.

------
anewguy9000
(and a whopping 2 weeks in)

